# retirement third world



## d0ug (Jul 18, 2014)

The advantage of living in the third word. My friend wanted to make a trip he invited me as we were going down the road his van started to have problems. Every time he tried to accelerate the motor would die. We both guessed it was the high speed jet in the carburetor. We pull into a small restaurant and asked if they knew a mechanic that would come out and fix the van. She said yes she would call one for us. He showed up ½ later on a small worn out motor cycle the only wrenches I could see was in his back pocket.
  We open the hood and he asked us to start the van, he listen and tried to accelerate the motor he came up with the same diagnosis. He told my friend to turn off the motor than changed the two center spark plug wires than ask him to start it the motor ran very badly and back fired, then he said turn it off. Then start it up again the van ran perfectly  he told us to have our trip and tomorrow stop by his house and he will take the carburetor off and clean it. He charged us $5 and left. The van worked well all day and he took it to him the next day. 
  I can remember working in a service station when I was younger and that would require towing the van into the mechanic and having a rebuilt carburetor put on cost $$$$$$$


----------

